
Show HN: DebView, a platform for sane and constructive debates - martincastin
http://debview.eu
======
martincastin
Debates on social networks and on the net in general are often getting
unconstructive and overwhelmed by trolls.

That's too bad because the internet could be a great tool to bring people
together to discuss important matters in our democracy.

Moreover, the way algorithms work on the internet often brings people with
similar opinions together, making it harder for them to understand how someone
could have a different opinion (filter bubbles).

DebView aims at bringing people from all possible horizons to talk together
about various subjects. It's interface encourages users to summarize their
arguments, enabling anyone to get a quick grasp of any debate. People votes
show anyone what are the arguments mattering the most.

The website is at the moment pretty basic, but the intention is to get as
quickly as possible the feedback of users for further improvements.

